# GIST (TV Listings Service) is dead



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From www.gist.com...

Shortly, Gist Communications, Inc. ("Gist") will cease operating its free and subscription ("Gist Gold") online television listing services.

Accordingly, Gist will be canceling all Gist Gold users' subscriptions, and shall refund all Gist Gold users' subscription payments to their respective PayPal accounts. We anticipate that all refunds shall have been made by June 15, 2003.

Gist would like to thank all users of Gist.com and, more recently, Gist Gold for their patronage. We have appreciated your business.

If you have any questions or concerns about your PayPal refunds, you can e-mail us at [email protected].

Gist will continue to develop and sell its Electronic Program Guide software to global television service providers.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

I'm kind of sorry to see them go. _Gist_ used to be my prefered online listing service but I said goodbye when it became necessary to subscribe for custimization.

Before _Gist_ it was _TvGrid.com_, then _Click TV_. They're all gone now.

Currently _TitanTV_ seems to be the best online service, especially since they upgraded to allow custimization. They have some sponsers (like Zenith) so hopefully they'll be able to stay around.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Excite and TV Guide still have pretty good listings.

See ya
Tony


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

proof that many of these web sites have no financial future and will disappear. But of course not as many as we saw fail in the past.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

At least they are paying their customers back and no filing for bankruptcy ripping them off. Thats how I got ripped when I bought my computer, ripped of 2 years of internet access so thats about $500.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *At least they are paying their customers back and no filing for bankruptcy ripping them off. Thats how I got ripped when I bought my computer, ripped of 2 years of internet access so thats about $500. *


What ISP did you have that ripped you off?


----------

